# Anyone use the Arnold Poly skid?



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Amazon.com : Arnold 490-241-0010 Universal Deluxe Poly Slide Shoes For Most 2 Stage Snow Throwers : Snow Thrower Accessories : Patio, Lawn & Garden

Anyone have any experience with these?
The local HD handles them so I will probably stop after work and check them out.

I know about the Armor skids and was going to order a set with spacers until I went to check out and got hit with $13 shipping


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I looked closely at them and even bought a set. I figured that with my bolt spacing I would have to modify them to work with my blower, so I returned them. I made a set from nylon. I do like the larger footprint that a longer skid gives. Shop around, I think I paid $24.99 at Tractor Supply for mine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my poly skids were custom cut with loving care by joe


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

I am running them and they held up well with all the heavy snows we had this past year. Got them at Lowes for $28. Install was pretty easy, but it is a universal fit so don't expect perfection. If I had to do it again and had the time, I would make my own from a small poly cutting board for about $6 similar to Zavie


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

they are pretty decent, i run them on my toro 824. better than stock but i would probably make my own next time


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> my poly skids were custom cut with loving care by joe


Aw, shucks...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is a pic with an armor skid my poly skids and a stock skid


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

I had considered making my own but didn't see a easy way of cutting the adjustment slots.
I stopped at HD and bought a set off the Arnold universal but havnt installed them yet.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to be using the "Joe" HDPE skid.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Seems better than the short metal skids that often are used. If nothing else, the hardware package gives enough hardware to make a set once the poly ones wear out. I put them on my Ariens, but haven't had a chance to use them yet.


----------



## mikec49 (Dec 3, 2014)

I was going to purchase a set but might cut my own after reading this thread. I have a very uneven stone drive. I was wondering if the cutting board is thick enough? I thought wide runners would be needed to help keep it from digging in. This old john deere has nice heavy duty 1/4 inch thick skids but they aren't a big footprint.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*Any More custom Pictures*

Thinking of cutting a pair?


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought a set too. On my smaller 2 stage, they made the front end ride up too easily. I also made a cutting board version, but it wore out too quickly. For me, the best skids were the ones I made from "Ultra High Molecular Weight Plastic". This material is expensive, but wears much better. EBay, or Amazon.


----------

